# Piano Play It - Technique Section



## dududavid

Hi Everyone,

I thought you should be interested in the piano Technique section of Piano Play It...

Here's the url: http://www.piano-play-it.com/piano-technique.html

Inside the piano technique section you'll find lots of information that will help you to sit correctly at the piano, fall to the piano key and much more...

This page for example: http://www.piano-play-it.com/piano-exercises.html

offers a full serie of Every Day exercises that will help you to improve your piano technique enormously...

Hope you'll find this page useful

David
from http://www.piano-play-it.com


----------

